# Our mini Flock



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

Its been a while since I posted. I miss you guys and wanted to to keep everyone up to date. Two of my budgies unfortunately has passed away. Snowy had bone cancer and was euthanized at our avian vet. Limon had a renal tumour and passed away just 2 days after having his second vet visit for pain medication. 

My remaining budgies are Kiwi, Edward and Basil (Blossom & Muffin who are cockatiels). I had a subscriber who couldn't care for her budgie, now named Basil, so I had her taken in. Edward is in good health but has an heart arrhythmias. Kiwi is also in great health but has hyperkeratosis that gets peeled every few months. Basil is also healthy but had issues with her breathing. She can't fly well at all but my vet gave prescription iodine supplements because she tends to make a clicking noise when she breaths. Basil also had RBC in her fecal so I will need to send in another fecal sample but they're all in great health. Here are some cute photos of them. I also have two cockatiels now hehe 🥰

This is Basil









This is Edward









And this is Kiwi


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi welcome back, sorry for your loss of Snowy and Limon, you current flock all look great, Edward has grown into quite a handsome guy, sorry to hear of his heart problems. Basil is adorable and Kiwi is a really pretty lady. I had a female with hyperkeratosis years ago also, that used to get peeled.


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

Cody said:


> Hi welcome back, sorry for your loss of Snowy and Limon, you current flock all look great, Edward has grown into quite a handsome guy, sorry to hear of his heart problems. Basil is adorable and Kiwi is a really pretty lady. I had a female with hyperkeratosis years ago also, that used to get peeled.


Our vets think that Basil might also have heart problems but I cannot say for sure. Both Edward and Basil are English budgies but Basil is relatively larger and fluffier compared to Edward. I think that's probably why she's having a hard time flying. She just started eating her TOP pellets, so i'm really happy about that. Thank you for the really nice and kind comment 🥰


----------



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

fatmaguler said:


> Its been a while since I posted. I miss you guys and wanted to to keep everyone up to date. Two of my budgies unfortunately has passed away. Snowy had bone cancer and was euthanized at our avian vet. Limon had a renal tumour and passed away just 2 days after having his second vet visit for pain medication.
> 
> My remaining budgies are Kiwi, Edward and Basil (Blossom & Muffin who are cockatiels). I had a subscriber who couldn't care for her budgie, now named Basil, so I had her taken in. Edward is in good health but has an heart arrhythmias. Kiwi is also in great health but has hyperkeratosis that gets peeled every few months. Basil is also healthy but had issues with her breathing. She can't fly well at all but my vet gave prescription iodine supplements because she tends to make a clicking noise when she breaths. Basil also had RBC in her fecal so I will need to send in another fecal sample but they're all in great health. Here are some cute photos of them. I also have two cockatiels now hehe 🥰
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss... 💜


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Fatma! It's great to see you around here again, and to read your updates. 

I'm so sorry to hear that darling Snowy and Limon have passed on, but I'm glad that your current little ones are doing well. I hope to hear more about them in the days to come


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Welcome back to the forum! I'm very sorry for your loss of Snowy and Lemon.
Your current budgies are lovely and we appreciate the update. 💜 *


----------



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

Yes sorry for your loss..I know they where precious to you... 💜 😔


----------

